# Atlas LED wallpack failures.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I use Atlas and have installed many LED wall packs and have not had an issue. The problems we have are with the photocells. I finally had to use a timer because we couldn't find a photocell that would last more than a few months.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It would be good to report the issue to them. As I stated in another thread they are local- about 25 miles from my house. In fact the owner of our supply company owns Atlas and they always want feedback.

Sounds like you got a bad batch. They used to use German made LED drivers but not sure if they changed that or not.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It would be good to report the issue to them. As I stated in another thread they are local- about 25 miles from my house. In fact the owner of our supply company owns Atlas and they always want feedback.
> 
> Sounds like you got a bad batch. They used to use German made LED drivers but not sure if they changed that or not.


Actually funny you said something about the drivers. All of the issues with failures were with drivers. We ordered all of them at the same time so it probably it's a bad batch. I just thought it strange out of the 15 We ordered I've replaced 7.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a contact person at Atlas-- 800-849-8485 Ask for Bret


----------

